# damp flies???



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

anyone know the best way to get rid of damp flies as i only changed the substrate on every last one of my tanks 2 weeks ago and the pesky little flies are back again. i know its just cos i have so many humid vivs all in one room but there has to be some way of getting rid of them. i think i heard something about predator mites a month or so ago that eat damp fly larvae so cure the problem anyone know anything about thie i.e is it true and if so where do i get them.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Can i ask, how do you end up with damp flies, just wondering so i don't end up with them :wink: doesn't your rep eat them anyway ?


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

sorry ace, have to admit ive never heard of them, are they like beer flies? (you normally see them in pubs where the beers crap and their beer cellars damp)


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

i presume they are caused by the damp as they appear to thrive in the humid vivs and not at all in the dry ones. they arnt causing any harm just really pissing me off. i never had them at my old house but since moving to wales where the humidity is generally higher (i live right on the sea) they have appeared. i did manage to get rid of most of them when i did a full room clean out but they have come back within a couple of weeks.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Erm..... other than drying out the viv, i carn't think of anything lmao


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

This would be what your looking for _Hypoaspis miles_:

http://www.defenders.co.uk/sciarid_fly_control.htm

This is what they control:
http://www.defenders.co.uk/sciarid_fly.htm

I guess the Sciarid Fly is certainly similar to the "Damp Fly", if not one and the same?


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

thats the ones cheers. ill have to get some an let you all know if it works.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Well ive got these little annoying gnat/mosquito things all over the room. Since the heats gone up theyre flying all round the viv. Annoying little buggers.


----------

